# First fatty!



## labradave (Jul 20, 2016)

So being a new member, I checked out every forum to get ideas, read stories, and gather recipes.  When I came across the fatties section, I stopped, went to the store, and immediately put one together and put on the mini wsm.  
First bacon weave.  













image.jpeg



__ labradave
__ Jul 20, 2016





What a thing of beauty.  I decided to do a stuffed cheeseburger for my first time, mainly because our grocery store doesn't carry those sausage logs I see everyone using.  Kept simple with sautéed mushrooms and onions and mozzarella.  













image.jpeg



__ labradave
__ Jul 20, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ labradave
__ Jul 20, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ labradave
__ Jul 20, 2016






This was so good, and went so fast, that the next night.....













image.jpeg



__ labradave
__ Jul 20, 2016





Did anither the same, and the other with balsamic onions and blue cheese,(sorry no finished pictures).  Now that I have the basics of it down, I now realize you can stuff these with anything.  Until next time, cheers!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jul 20, 2016)

Good job Dave, looks delicious! I love it when you find something like..."I am absolutely doing that the next thing I do" LOL

Keep up the good work.













Daauum THAT Is Money.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jul 4, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2016)

Awesome fattie, Dave!

Very good job for your first one!

Nice bacon weave too!

Al


----------



## sqwib (Jul 21, 2016)

Fantastic First and hopefully many more to come!


----------



## labradave (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ndwildbill (Jul 22, 2016)

Great looking first fatty.  The fun part of fatties is that you CAN stuff them with anything!  I made one out of ground chicken, stuffed with pizza sauce, mushrooms, onions, pepperoni and mozzarella cheese!  Turned out great.  Keep smokin' them fatties!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 22, 2016)

Looks tasty! If you want to use pork buy any non-cooked brat, hot link, etc and remove the meat from the casing. You can also use breakfast patties or links. 

The meat departments in our stores have bulk breakfast and Italian sausage in the case so that may be another option for you.


----------



## labradave (Jul 22, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty! If you want to use pork buy any non-cooked brat, hot link, etc and remove the meat from the casing. You can also use breakfast patties or links.
> 
> The meat departments in our stores have bulk breakfast and Italian sausage in the case so that may be another option for you.



Great idea! I think I'll do that for my next one, maybe a breakfast fatty!


----------

